# Fruity to Spicey????



## Sir_Tokie (May 24, 2009)

Hey all, I have been growing Papaya's for about a yr or so now using same mother to pull clones from. The first few rounds the smoke had that fruity sweet taste, smooth mellow smoke with just the right kick. Now that I am finishing up with them this last round the taste has changed. It now seems to have more of a lavender spicy taste with a hint of cinnamon, still taste good and still nice and smooth with just the right kick but a flavor change for sure. Has any one else had this happen with clones from the same mother "A FLAVOR CHANGE"? Everything has been the same for the grow environment from the beginning, nothings changed just the flavor...take care..


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 25, 2009)

I have been growing white widow for about a year from clones and i have not noticed a flavor change but have noticed a change in trich production, it keeps getting better.


----------



## Alistair (May 25, 2009)

All I know is that as buds cure their flavor changes.  One of my favorite changes in flavor came when I dried what appeared to be OK in flavor, but after a proper cure it smelled and tasted like chocolate.  Enjoy the flavor and the buzz and don't let the change in flavor bother you.

I realize this doesn't answer your question regarding your particular strain, but I thought that I'd put in my two cents.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 25, 2009)

The flavor change does'nt bother me too much. Was just courious to see if others have noticed this happen before. As I stated above nothing has changed in technique just the flavor changed this round...take care..


----------



## Jaxs (Sep 14, 2018)

Alistair said:


> All I know is that as buds cure their flavor changes.  One of my favorite changes in flavor came when I dried what appeared to be OK in flavor, but after a proper cure it smelled and tasted like chocolate.  Enjoy the flavor and the buzz and don't let the change in flavor bother you.
> 
> I realize this doesn't answer your question regarding your particular strain, but I thought that I'd put in my two cents.


How do you achieve this jaxs


----------



## Jaxs (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks guys jaxs


----------



## Jaxs (Sep 22, 2020)

Jaxs said:


> How do you achieve this jaxs


Thanks my friend ever come yo roseburg oregon look me up lots of shit to check out (wilderness and beauty)


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi @Jaxs !

How is every little thing?   Do you have something growing now?  Do you still have questions that haven't been answered from almost 2 years ago?   Please, message me if you want.


----------



## Jaxs (Oct 11, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Hi @Jaxs !
> 
> How is every little thing?   Do you have something growing now?  Do you still have questions that haven't been answered from almost 2 years ago?   Please, message me if you want.





Cannagrammy said:


> Hi @Jaxs !
> 
> How is every little thing?   Do you have something growing now?  Do you still have questions that haven't been answered from almost 2 years ago?   Please, message me if you want.


I did but I harvested three weeks ago and have gotten my manicurist done now thank you for the information by the way .I still am amazed when my wife and I go into these dispensary all the names they have for there different strains.thanks and will talk again.


----------

